
Russian hackers penetrate US power stations - AndrewDucker
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-44937787
======
AndrewDucker
How is this not a declaration of war?

~~~
iknowverylittle
I'm pretty sure that declaration was sent 2 years ago. Although perhaps it's
more a continuation of the previous cold war and we're just starting to see
what they've been working on for the last 10-20 years in the news now.

Politics aside, I'm worried that sometime in the near future we'll begin
seeing bigger hacks or series of hacks that will be part of this centuries big
events like the Great Depression and the World Wars were for the last.

